
Sony Settles PlayStation Hacking Lawsuit - soundsop
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2011/04/sony-settles-ps3-lawsuit/
======
biafra
I am happy for GeoHot that this is over.

I am also sad that a law like the DMCA exists and is not challenged.

